# anal fistula plug



## dbykov (Oct 10, 2008)

Please help me to code procedure for repair anal fistula plug


----------



## mkj2486 (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe you will have to use a temporary code, 0107T.  I know that is what I used the last time I had to code one of these.  They haven't come up with a permanent code for this procedure yet, and I don't think you should use an unlisted since there is this temporary code.


----------



## dbykov (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you,
It is helpfull


----------

